# CM7 vs CM9 for a new Nook owner



## BNZ (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,
I'm considering purchasing a Nook Color (or possibly a Nook Tablet, whichever I can get a better bargain on) since they're relatively priced, get good reviews and can use CM7 and CM9. Obviously, the stock software has too many limitations so installing either CM7 or CM9 is the best way to get the full Android experience. My question is: _Which version of CM would be best?_

Right now, I have an HP Touchpad that is running CM9 nightlies. Minus the fact the camera doesn't work and some other very minor things, it feels like a fully operational OS to me. I love CM9 on my TP and use it as my exclusive OS. I'm wondering if CM9 for the Nook is any different? If so, are there any major limitations with CM7 or can it be primary OS right now?

Basically, I just want to know which OS is best suited to replace the standard Nook OS so I can get the most out of Android and the Nook?

Thank you very much, I really appreciate the input!

(Also, is there any detailed, step-by-step instructions on how to properly root the Nook and install CM7/CM9? Is there a dual-boot option for Nook like there is for the Touchpad with WebOS/CM7 or CM9?)


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a Touchpad running CM9, and a Nook Color running CM7.1 stable.

To me CM7.1 stable is best for the Nook.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks helping me too


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

I too have a nook color and a TP... CM9 runs awesome on the TP however is laggy on the nook. I would recommend putting CM7 on the nook as well.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

BNZ said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering purchasing a Nook Color (or possibly a Nook Tablet, whichever I can get a better bargain on) since they're relatively priced, get good reviews and can use CM7 and CM9. Obviously, the stock software has too many limitations so installing either CM7 or CM9 is the best way to get the full Android experience. My question is: _Which version of CM would be best?_
> 
> Right now, I have an HP Touchpad that is running CM9 nightlies. Minus the fact the camera doesn't work and some other very minor things, it feels like a fully operational OS to me. I love CM9 on my TP and use it as my exclusive OS. I'm wondering if CM9 for the Nook is any different? If so, are there any major limitations with CM7 or can it be primary OS right now?
> ...


Over at XDA the Nook Threads are still really good. Yes lots of boot priority options including booting from uSD.

I have an HP TP with CM9 and a Nook Color with CM9 AOKP, OCed to 1200mhz it runs great, just no HD video. There is active work on a major kernel upgrade from some of the best devs around. With the new kernel video acceleration will likely be fixed. Also if you want to learn how to build from source the Nook Color is perfect, again because if the great dev support.

Like anything, it depends what you want to do.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

12paq said:


> ......There is active work on a major kernel upgrade from some of the best devs around. With the new kernel video acceleration will likely be fixed.......


Eeee! Where did you hear this? I've been waiting to upgrade to ics until Netflix is working

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Eeee! Where did you hear this? I've been waiting to upgrade to ics until Netflix is working
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1677219


----------



## moronig (Jun 20, 2012)

if you do try cm9, use the non-opengl version. It freezes like 3 times a day on my nook, versus once a week on the non-opengl (eyeballer's 08052012)


----------



## dwc2134 (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a dual boot (from SD card) image of CM7 and CM9 on XDA. That is what I am using right now in my nook color and I like having the option of playing around with CM9 (which is very stable, at least as far as I've used it. Screen rotation is screwed up though. doesn't rotate at all, stuck in landscape) and having the tried and true CM7 available for all my real tablet use.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a TouchPad with cm9 and the NookColor running the latest cm7. The TouchPad is far more responsive and stable in my opinion, so I do not recommend NookColor if you already own TouchPad.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

